# Canadian government falls



## Jos

> Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper's Conservative government has fallen after a no-confidence vote passed in the country's parliament.
> 
> The vote, engineered by the opposition Liberal Party and backed by two other opposition parties, triggers an election expected in early May.
> 
> The move stemmed from a ruling on Monday that the minority government was in *contempt of parliament*.


BBC News - Canadian government falls after no-confidence vote
Good, now Canadians can vote for someone who puts Canada first



> Harper on Israel: Is the Prime Minister mentally sound?





> In effect, Harper has taken the position of being Israels defender no matter what  in other words, this commitment comes before his duty as prime minister, before his duty to represent Canadas interests abroad, before his role of elected representative. Harper is a defender of Israel no matter the consequences for Canada. He stated:
> 
> [As] long as I am Prime Minister, whether it is at the United Nations, the Francophonie, or anywhere else, Canada will take that stand whatever the cost. I say this, not just because it is the right thing to do, but because history shows us, and the ideology of the anti-Israeli mob tell us all too well if we listen to it, that those who threaten the existence of the Jewish people are a threat to all of us.
> 
> His dedication to that country supersedes his commitment to his own. That would be disturbing enough if Harper were merely a private citizen. But as prime minister it is beyond the pale and it isnt much of a stretch to suggest it borders on the betrayal of Canada and certainly Canadian interests. For what does it mean that Harper will defend Israel no matter the consequences for Canada?


Harper on Israel: Is the Prime Minister mentally sound? - Vancouver Sun Community of Interest


----------



## Ropey

The above is simply a blog by a highly liberal apologist.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUfFdhIOoQM"]Canadian PM: I Will Defend Israel 'whatever the cost' [/ame]

We will see what the new voting brings, shall we?

Support for Arabs in their destruction of Israel, or support for Israel.

I think I know the outcome already.


----------



## Toro

Unless something changes dramatically, the Conservatives will win another minority government.  The current polls have the Tories at 35%, the Liberals at 28%, the socialist New Democrat Party at 14%, the Greens at 11% and the Bloc Quebecois at 10%.  The Liberals are lead by a guy who spent nearly 30 years outside the country and who isn't yet seen as a Prime Minister.  The polls are likely to tighten a bit but it is likely that nothing significant will change.


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


> The above is simply a blog by a highly liberal apologist.
> 
> 
> 
> We will see what the new voting brings, shall we?
> 
> Support for Arabs in their destruction of Israel, or support for Israel.
> 
> I think I know the outcome already.


How about support for Canada above all others?
It comes


----------



## Ropey

Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The above is simply a blog by a highly liberal apologist.
> 
> We will see what the new voting brings, shall we?
> 
> Support for Arabs in their destruction of Israel, or support for Israel.
> 
> I think I know the outcome already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about support for Canada above all others?
> 
> It comes
Click to expand...


It sure does.


----------



## Toro

The Tories are well ahead and on their way to forming government.  The only question is whether it will be a minority or a majority government.



> The Harper Conservatives are at the threshold of a majority government as the country plunges into the fourth election campaign in seven years, according to an exclusive Toronto Star/La Presse poll.
> 
> The Angus Reid poll shows that the majority will most likely be won or lost in Ontario with a particularly pitched battle in the 905 belt around Toronto, where the Conservative have worked overtime on the reeling in the ethnic vote.
> 
> The survey of 2,365 Canadians reveals the Conservatives are in the lead nationally with 39 per cent support, the Liberals at 25 per cent, and the New Democrats at 19 per cent. The Bloc Québécois has 10 per cent support and the Green Party 7 per cent.



Tories on brink of majority as election looms - thestar.com



> Prime Minister Stephen Harper's Conservatives begin an election campaign this weekend far ahead of their political rivals in public favour and would be poised to win a "comfortable" majority if Canadians cast their votes now, a new poll has found.
> 
> The national survey, conducted exclusively for Postmedia News and Global National, reveals that voter support is declining for the opposition Liberals who have put forward a non-confidence motion that will lead to the defeat of the Conservative government in the House of Commons Friday afternoon.
> 
> The March 22-23 poll by Ipsos Reid found that public support remains solid for the Tories despite recent opposition attempts to draw attention to such controversies as the government's treatment of Parliament and revelations that an ex-senior aide to Harper lobbied a department to get funds for his fiance, a former escort.
> 
> The Conservatives are now supported by 43 per cent of decided voters &#8212; up by three points from two weeks ago.
> 
> Just as important, the Tories now have a widening 19-point lead over the Liberals led by Michael Ignatieff.
> 
> The Grits, who have been trying to incite public fury over the government's ethical record and improve the public's negative impression of Ignatieff, now have the support of just 24 per cent of voters, down by three points.
> 
> Jack Layton's NDP, which put the country on the path to a spring election by announcing earlier this week it would not support the Conservative budget, are backed by 16 per cent of voters &#8212; no change from the previous poll.



Tories begin campaign far ahead of Liberals, poll shows


----------



## Jroc

I always have liked Harper. Why would Canadians get rid of him as he has helped to strenghten the Canadian Ecomony.. he's a clear thinker. Ropey didn't the liberals try to get rid of him a few years ago and the queen of England stepped in?


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> The Tories are well ahead and on their way to forming government.  The only question is whether it will be a minority or a majority government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Harper Conservatives are at the threshold of a majority government as the country plunges into the fourth election campaign in seven years, according to an exclusive Toronto Star/La Presse poll.
> 
> The Angus Reid poll shows that the majority will most likely be won or lost in Ontario with a particularly pitched battle in the 905 belt around Toronto, where the Conservative have worked overtime on the reeling in the ethnic vote.
> 
> The survey of 2,365 Canadians reveals the Conservatives are in the lead nationally with 39 per cent support, the Liberals at 25 per cent, and the New Democrats at 19 per cent. The Bloc Québécois has 10 per cent support and the Green Party 7 per cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tories on brink of majority as election looms - thestar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Stephen Harper's Conservatives begin an election campaign this weekend far ahead of their political rivals in public favour and would be poised to win a "comfortable" majority if Canadians cast their votes now, a new poll has found.
> 
> The national survey, conducted exclusively for Postmedia News and Global National, reveals that voter support is declining for the opposition Liberals who have put forward a non-confidence motion that will lead to the defeat of the Conservative government in the House of Commons Friday afternoon.
> 
> The March 22-23 poll by Ipsos Reid found that public support remains solid for the Tories despite recent opposition attempts to draw attention to such controversies as the government's treatment of Parliament and revelations that an ex-senior aide to Harper lobbied a department to get funds for his fiance, a former escort.
> 
> The Conservatives are now supported by 43 per cent of decided voters  up by three points from two weeks ago.
> 
> Just as important, the Tories now have a widening 19-point lead over the Liberals led by Michael Ignatieff.
> 
> The Grits, who have been trying to incite public fury over the government's ethical record and improve the public's negative impression of Ignatieff, now have the support of just 24 per cent of voters, down by three points.
> 
> Jack Layton's NDP, which put the country on the path to a spring election by announcing earlier this week it would not support the Conservative budget, are backed by 16 per cent of voters  no change from the previous poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tories begin campaign far ahead of Liberals, poll shows
Click to expand...


I believe that Quebec and the Liberals have erred once again and that we will see a small Conservative majority.


----------



## Toro

Ropey

What do you think of this?



> - In Saskatchewan/Manitoba, the Tories are ahead at 66 per cent, while the Liberals have 18 per cent and NDP has 13 per cent.



Of everything, this is the most shocking to me of all.

Can you believe the NDP is polling so low?  Why do you think that is?


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> I always have liked Harper. Why would Canadians get rid of him as he has helped to strenghten the Canadian Ecomony.. he's a clear thinker. Ropey didn't the liberals try to get rid of him a few years ago and the queen of England stepped in?



The Queen has no power other than a figurehead so that we don't have to pay for the higher priced visits. We only need a Governor General.  Our Governor General interceded and denied the case.

The Liberals, NDP were going to form an attack on the Conservatives and supported by the Quebed Bloc were going to attempt a toppling of the Government by a coalition which would have then brought many NDP into the coalition government.

This would not be happening. There was no coalition allowed so the Libs and NDB decided not to non support that budget and this allowed the Harper government to continue.

Nicely played by the Harper governemnt and once atgain played like a patys by the intellectual elitist Ignatief who will never (to my view) gain a position of governing power. 

The real question is if it will be a minority Harper government or a majority.  

Jos seems to think either side would support Muslims over Israel.

I say that Jos is lost to something called wishes, hopes and dreams and yes Jos, your wishes hopes and dreams are no more that that.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> Ropey
> 
> What do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - In Saskatchewan/Manitoba, the Tories are ahead at 66 per cent, while the Liberals have 18 per cent and NDP has 13 per cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of everything, this is the most shocking to me of all.
> 
> Can you believe the NDP is polling so low?  Why do you think that is?
Click to expand...


The NDP was big in the seventies  and then the Liberals in the eighties held much of the province in civil and provincial districts.

Since then the NDP have not done well with the inclusion of the Saskatchewan party.


----------



## Ropey

> Ipsos leadership poll boosts Harper and Layton, devastating for Ignatieff





> As if the horse race numbers were not devastating enough for the Liberal campaign, Ipsos-Reid has a poll out today showing the numbers behind the horse race.



Bottom line, Harper leads in all but one category, Ignatieff is in third in all but one and Layton is a solid second. Campaigns matter, things can change but this is not a good place for the Liberals to start from. Rather than put my own take on the numbers I give you the Ipsos news release.



> Ipsos leadership poll boosts Harper and Layton, devastating for Ignatieff | The Hill | Blogs | Toronto Sun


----------



## tinydancer

Jos said:


> Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper's Conservative government has fallen after a no-confidence vote passed in the country's parliament.
> 
> The vote, engineered by the opposition Liberal Party and backed by two other opposition parties, triggers an election expected in early May.
> 
> The move stemmed from a ruling on Monday that the minority government was in *contempt of parliament*.
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - Canadian government falls after no-confidence vote
> Good, now Canadians can vote for someone who puts Canada first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harper on Israel: Is the Prime Minister mentally sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In effect, Harper has taken the position of being Israels defender no matter what  in other words, this commitment comes before his duty as prime minister, before his duty to represent Canadas interests abroad, before his role of elected representative. Harper is a defender of Israel no matter the consequences for Canada. He stated:
> 
> [As] long as I am Prime Minister, whether it is at the United Nations, the Francophonie, or anywhere else, Canada will take that stand whatever the cost. I say this, not just because it is the right thing to do, but because history shows us, and the ideology of the anti-Israeli mob tell us all too well if we listen to it, that those who threaten the existence of the Jewish people are a threat to all of us.
> 
> His dedication to that country supersedes his commitment to his own. That would be disturbing enough if Harper were merely a private citizen. But as prime minister it is beyond the pale and it isnt much of a stretch to suggest it borders on the betrayal of Canada and certainly Canadian interests. For what does it mean that Harper will defend Israel no matter the consequences for Canada?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harper on Israel: Is the Prime Minister mentally sound? - Vancouver Sun Community of Interest
Click to expand...


Vancouver Sun Community of Interest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Holy toledo I can't stop freaking laughing my ass off.

That's truly a go to news source.

I can't breathe.


----------



## tinydancer

Toro said:


> Ropey
> 
> What do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - In Saskatchewan/Manitoba, the Tories are ahead at 66 per cent, while the Liberals have 18 per cent and NDP has 13 per cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of everything, this is the most shocking to me of all.
> 
> Can you believe the NDP is polling so low?  Why do you think that is?
Click to expand...


Selinger. And  his whacko crew. I'm gearing up for McFadyen. And they made a new district and it looks like this new gentleman could take it. I'll be checking him out this week. Dennis Smook.

I should be more explanatory for those who aren't in the know in our great adopted province.

 With Gary Doer gone, Selinger and crew have been really slow off the mark on every issue.  Big Fail last year when they didn't open Duff's ditch and everyone got flooded. It was sheer idiocy. Hesitation on West Nile spraying. The list is endless.

They showed the true ineptitude of being really NDP. 

Damn I'm pissed off. I have to deal with federal and local at the same time as planting and dealing with slugs. There's a parallel in there somewhere.

Gary may have had NDP after his name to get elected but cripes he was dead center on every issue. And he knew how to govern. A rare trait.

Doer really was one of my fave politicians ever. And this is from a serious conservative. Pity he left the ring.


----------



## editec

> The real question is if it will be a minority Harper government or a majority.


 

I confess I do not understand the machination of the parlimentary system of Canada well enough to follow your discussion.

Can you explain what the difference would be in terms of the power the Harper majority or minority would then wield?


----------



## tinydancer

> I confess I do not understand the machination of the parlimentary system of Canada well enough to follow your discussion.
> 
> Can you explain what the difference would be in terms of the power the Harper majority or minority would then wield?



Well, simply put the Conservatives wouldn't have to play nice in the sandbox with eco whacko leftists any more like they have been forced to do as a minority government.

We've had to back door so much.

This is a great example. The left wing morons basically banned the "lightbulb" and are forcing everyone to buy the curly mercury laden piece of doo doo "to save the planet".

Okey dokey. The Conservatives up here have introduced a bill to " ban mercury laden products" 

Harper is freaking good.......

But we need a majority so Harper can truly govern effectively. And we don't have to play games with left wing nutbars.


----------



## Toro

tinydancer said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey
> 
> What do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - In Saskatchewan/Manitoba, the Tories are ahead at 66 per cent, while the Liberals have 18 per cent and NDP has 13 per cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of everything, this is the most shocking to me of all.
> 
> Can you believe the NDP is polling so low?  Why do you think that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Selinger. And  his whacko crew. I'm gearing up for McFadyen. And they made a new district and it looks like this new gentleman could take it. I'll be checking him out this week. Dennis Smook.
> 
> I should be more explanatory for those who aren't in the know in our great adopted province.
> 
> With Gary Doer gone, Selinger and crew have been really slow off the mark on every issue.  Big Fail last year when they didn't open Duff's ditch and everyone got flooded. It was sheer idiocy. Hesitation on West Nile spraying. The list is endless.
> 
> They showed the true ineptitude of being really NDP.
> 
> Damn I'm pissed off. I have to deal with federal and local at the same time as planting and dealing with slugs. There's a parallel in there somewhere.
> 
> Gary may have had NDP after his name to get elected but cripes he was dead center on every issue. And he knew how to govern. A rare trait.
> 
> Doer really was one of my fave politicians ever. And this is from a serious conservative. Pity he left the ring.
Click to expand...


One thing that I'm hearing which makes sense is that the federal NDP's support of the gun registry has hurt the party big time since it represents the party's movement away from traditional western issues to court eastern urban voters.


----------



## Toro

Ropey said:


> Ipsos leadership poll boosts Harper and Layton, devastating for Ignatieff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if the horse race numbers were not devastating enough for the Liberal campaign, Ipsos-Reid has a poll out today showing the numbers behind the horse race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom line, Harper leads in all but one category, Ignatieff is in third in all but one and Layton is a solid second. Campaigns matter, things can change but this is not a good place for the Liberals to start from. Rather than put my own take on the numbers I give you the Ipsos news release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipsos leadership poll boosts Harper and Layton, devastating for Ignatieff | The Hill | Blogs | Toronto Sun
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It is a stunning admission of how far the Liberal Party has fallen when you consider that one of the most successful political parties in the western world picked as their leader a complete political novice who spent nearly 30 years outside the country.


----------



## Ropey

tinydancer said:


> We've had to back door so much.



Indeed. The Liberals will truly fear this majority if it comes. Canada truly hates Ignatief. From both sides of the divide. 

He committed a coup against Dion and for 2.5 years of uselessness. 

He is further to the right than Harper on war, and has no idea how to win a debate. He has not taken advantage of any of the Conservative Scandals that have happened. He does not have a plan for anything at all.

Ignatieff: Has he lost his lustre?

He never had any luster to Canadians. Just the Liberal party who wanted to stick the knife into the back of Dion.





Toro said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipsos leadership poll boosts Harper and Layton, devastating for Ignatieff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, Harper leads in all but one category, Ignatieff is in third in all but one and Layton is a solid second. Campaigns matter, things can change but this is not a good place for the Liberals to start from. Rather than put my own take on the numbers I give you the Ipsos news release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipsos leadership poll boosts Harper and Layton, devastating for Ignatieff | The Hill | Blogs | Toronto Sun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a stunning admission of how far the Liberal Party has fallen when you consider that one of the most successful political parties in the western world picked as their leader a complete political novice who spent nearly 30 years outside the country.
Click to expand...


And they think to wait for Justin Trudeau who is simply a fop in comparison to dear old dad.  Tough times ahead for the Liberals.


----------



## Toro

The Liberals will come back, of course.  (Unfortunately)  They have to spend some time in the doghouse though.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> The Liberals will come back, of course.  (Unfortunately)  They have to spend some time in the doghouse though.



I agree. I just don't think Justin Trudeau is the man to bring them back from the brink. I see no one out there yet.


----------



## Sheldon

Is the Conservative Party similar to Republicans down here regarding social issues and the use of religion as a political tool, or are they more like the Goldwater-type conservatives? I'm not sure if the Wiki article or the Party's homepage give a good reflection of the current political climate up there.

Eh?


----------



## Toro

Sheldon said:


> Is the Conservative Party similar to Republicans down here regarding social issues and the use of religion as a political tool, or are they more like the Goldwater-type conservatives? I'm not sure if the Wiki article or the Party's homepage give a good reflection of the current political climate up there.
> 
> Eh?



The political center in Canada is to the Left of the American center.  That makes the Tories look like a centrist party in an American context, occupying what would be the Democrat's space on the American political spectrum.

The Conservatives are not the same as the Republicans.  Evangelicals play a big role in the Republican Party.  The play a minor role in the Conservative Party, albeit a bit more so than in the past.  But they are small, even though the Left in Canada exaggerates evangelicals' role and tries to associate the Tories with American evangelicals.  They are also more economically literate than your typical Republican.  A Canadian would get laughed off the stage if he argued income tax cuts increased revenues like Republicans do.

In Canada (and England) I've always been a party member of the Conservatives or the Reform Party, which was also a conservative party that eventually merged with the Progressive Conservative Party to form the Conservatives.  If I were in Canada, I would be a staunch Conservative.  But after living in the States for 14 years, I can't say the same thing about being a Republican.


----------



## Sheldon

Toro said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Conservative Party similar to Republicans down here regarding social issues and the use of religion as a political tool, or are they more like the Goldwater-type conservatives? I'm not sure if the Wiki article or the Party's homepage give a good reflection of the current political climate up there.
> 
> Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The political center in Canada is to the Left of the American center.  That makes the Tories look like a centrist party in an American context, occupying what would be the Democrat's space on the American political spectrum.
> 
> The Conservatives are not the same as the Republicans.  Evangelicals play a big role in the Republican Party.  The play a minor role in the Conservative Party, albeit a bit more so than in the past.  But they are small, even though the Left in Canada exaggerates evangelicals' role and tries to associate the Tories with American evangelicals.  They are also more economically literate than your typical Republican.  A Canadian would get laughed off the stage if he argued income tax cuts increased revenues like Republicans do.
> 
> In Canada (and England) I've always been a party member of the Conservatives or the Reform Party, which was also a conservative party that eventually merged with the Progressive Conservative Party to form the Conservatives.  If I were in Canada, I would be a staunch Conservative.  But after living in the States for 14 years, I can't say the same thing about being a Republican.
Click to expand...


Okay thanks. That sounds like the UK.

I suppose a lot of Canadians find it funny when they see people down here screeching about how the Democrat party is infiltrated with radical socialists.


----------



## Toro

Sheldon said:


> I suppose a lot of Canadians find it funny when they see people down here screeching about how the Democrat party is infiltrated with radical socialists.



It's hilarious.

Here is a Canadian political compass.

Canada Votes 2011 - CBC News


----------



## tinydancer

Toro said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey
> 
> What do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Of everything, this is the most shocking to me of all.
> 
> Can you believe the NDP is polling so low?  Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selinger. And  his whacko crew. I'm gearing up for McFadyen. And they made a new district and it looks like this new gentleman could take it. I'll be checking him out this week. Dennis Smook.
> 
> I should be more explanatory for those who aren't in the know in our great adopted province.
> 
> With Gary Doer gone, Selinger and crew have been really slow off the mark on every issue.  Big Fail last year when they didn't open Duff's ditch and everyone got flooded. It was sheer idiocy. Hesitation on West Nile spraying. The list is endless.
> 
> They showed the true ineptitude of being really NDP.
> 
> Damn I'm pissed off. I have to deal with federal and local at the same time as planting and dealing with slugs. There's a parallel in there somewhere.
> 
> Gary may have had NDP after his name to get elected but cripes he was dead center on every issue. And he knew how to govern. A rare trait.
> 
> Doer really was one of my fave politicians ever. And this is from a serious conservative. Pity he left the ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One thing that I'm hearing which makes sense is that the federal NDP's support of the gun registry has hurt the party big time since it represents the party's movement away from traditional western issues to court eastern urban voters.
Click to expand...


A lot of NDP'ers have lost their way.

Having been a radical in the 60's and probably farther left than Tommy at the time I'm in shock at where Jack and Olivia are sitting now.

One thing never surprises me. HAVE YOU SEEN THeiR Expensive aCCOUNTS???????????????

oH too funny. They party down while the try to smack down conservatives.....


----------



## tinydancer

I think what hurt the most is that I truly believed in the liberal way. I seriously was a Trudeau Girl. I actually bought into this crap.

YOWZAH.  I cant beleive it when I look back.


----------



## Ropey

tinydancer said:


> I think what hurt the most is that I truly believed in the liberal way. I seriously was a Trudeau Girl. I actually bought into this crap.
> 
> YOWZAH.  I cant beleive it when I look back.



For it's time, it was correct. Sadly, that time has been dragged back. I was a Trudeau voter myself. 

The dissolution of my youth died in Seventy Three and my view on multiculturalism in this day and age, soon after.


----------



## Toro

My father was a Liberal.  He even ran the campaign for a well known candidate in Saskatoon.  But that all changed with Trudeau.  He's never voted for the federal Liberals since.  (I never have.)  I grew up when Trudeau was Prime Minister and I used to wear a "Republic of Western Canada" hat my dad bought.  The antipathy for the Liberals over FIRA and the NEP was so deep, it destroyed the party in the West.  To me, it is still the party of the East.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> My father was a Liberal.  He even ran the campaign for a well known candidate in Saskatoon.  But that all changed with Trudeau.  He's never voted for the federal Liberals since.  (I never have.)  I grew up when Trudeau was Prime Minister and I used to wear a "Republic of Western Canada" hat my dad bought.  The antipathy for the Liberals over FIRA and the NEP was so deep, it destroyed the party in the West.  To me, it is still the party of the East.



The Liberals have never been able to show the West concern and care. The West tried to create connections between Liberal provinces and a Liberal Federal Government.

The Libs were and still are far too arrogant.


----------



## tinydancer

Ropey said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what hurt the most is that I truly believed in the liberal way. I seriously was a Trudeau Girl. I actually bought into this crap.
> 
> YOWZAH.  I cant beleive it when I look back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For it's time, it was correct. Sadly, that time has been dragged back. I was a Trudeau voter myself.
> 
> The dissolution of my youth died in Seventy Three and my view on multiculturalism in this day and age, soon after.
Click to expand...


1973?

lol, let's blame disco and nehru jackets and dickies.

Hells bells it couldn't have been the acid for crying out loud!!!!

I digress.

Where were we?


----------



## Toro

tinydancer said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what hurt the most is that I truly believed in the liberal way. I seriously was a Trudeau Girl. I actually bought into this crap.
> 
> YOWZAH.  I cant beleive it when I look back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For it's time, it was correct. Sadly, that time has been dragged back. I was a Trudeau voter myself.
> 
> The dissolution of my youth died in Seventy Three and my view on multiculturalism in this day and age, soon after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1973?
> 
> lol, let's blame disco and nehru jackets and dickies.
> 
> Hells bells it couldn't have been the acid for crying out loud!!!!
> 
> I digress.
> 
> Where were we?
Click to expand...


We were at "Why the Liberals Suck."  Let me start




1. Cancelling the Sea King replacement
2. Sponsorship scandal
3. Gun Registry
4. HRDC boondoggle
5. Problems with Transition Job Funds program
6. Tainted blood
7. Radwanski Spending Affair
8. Pearson Airport
9. GST Flip Flop
10. Airbus Investigation
11. Voting against Red Book promise of independent Ethics Commissioner
12. Irving fishing lodge stays/travel on Irving jets for cabinet ministers
13. Martin traveling on private corporate jets as Finance Minister
14. Don Boudrias stay at Boulay owned chalet
15. Denis Coderre staying with Boulay
16. Alfonso Gagliano being appointed Ambassador to Denmark
17. Shawinigate
18. Claude Gauthier (PMs friend)s Transelec getting CIDA grant that was questioned by the Auditor General and even CIDA.
19. Liberal fundraiser Pierre Corbeil charged with fraud by RCMP after he approached several Quebec companies seeking federal job training grants and asking for payments to Liberal Party, having gotten the names from senior Quebec Liberal Minister, Marcel Massé.
20. Michel Dupuy, Heritage Minister, lobbying the CRTC.
21. Tom Wappel refusing to help blind veteran
22. Gaglianos son benefiting from contracts from his fathers department
23. Gaglianos former speechwriter, Michèle Tremblay was on a $5,000 a month retainer with the Canada Lands Company to provide speeches for the Minister. Former President John Grant let her go saying we got nothing in return. Grant claimed that all Crown Corporations reporting to Mr. Gagliano were told to put Ms. Tremblay on a monthly retainer.
24. Iltis replacement
25. Purchase of new Challenger jets for the Prime Minister and cabinet
26. NATO Flying Training program contract
27. Liberal friends appointed as IRB judges being investigated by RCMP
28. Hedy Frys imaginary burning crosses
29. Maria Minnas improper municipal vote
30. Minna giving contracts to two former campaign staffers for public relations work for a conference that had already been held
31. Lawrence MacAulay and contracts directed to Holland College
32. Lawrence MacAulay and Tim Banks
33. Lawrence MacAulay hired his official agent, Everett Roche, for $70K, but Roche never did any work for it. (Oct 2002)
34. Art Eggleton and contracts to his ex-girlfriend
35. Copps aide Boyers spending habits
36. Collenette resigns for breach of ethical guidelines involving a letter he wrote to the Immigration and Refugee Board
37. APEC Inquiry
38. Andy Scott's 1998 resignation that came eight weeks too late, after a media circus wore him down for indiscreetly shooting his mouth off on an airplane.
39. Anti-American comments by Liberal MPs, officials, and the former Minister of Natural Resources.
40. Rock and the Apotex/Cipro affair
41. Rock giving Health Canada contract to car cleaning company.
42. Manley lobbying CIBC on behalf of Rod Bryden
43. Manleys fundraiser suggesting donors to his leadership write it off as a business expense.
44. Manley using his pre-budget consultations as Minister of Finance to solicit support for his leadership bid.
45. Coderres relationship with Group Everest
46. Martins fundraiser/employee of Finance Jim Palmer
47. Martins blind trust and his relationship with CSL.
48. Gerry Byrne requesting fundraising money be sent to his home address, with no records kept.
49. Gerry Byrne pouring bulk of ACOA money into his own riding.
50. Virginia Fontaine Addictions Foundation
51. Prime Ministers former assistant, Denise Tremblays huge travel expenses on Veterans Review and Appeal Board as Minister pleaded poverty to veterans widows.
52. Chrétien appointing Hon. Roger Simmons (former Trudeau minister convicted of income tax evasion) as Consul-General in Seattle
53. Chrétien trying to bring hit-and-run driver Carignan back into caucus.
54. The RCMP is investigating possible fraud and bribery within Industry Canada, involving possible "overpayments" to recipients of federal business grants. The probe centres on the National Research Council, which hands out federal grants to small- and medium-sized businesses.
55. More than half a dozen bureaucrats have been "removed" from their jobs at a Human Resources Development Canada (HRDC) in Toronto following a police investigation into projects funded under one of the department's grants and contributions programs
56. Revenue Minister Elinor Caplan called in the RCMP and ordered a sweeping security review after four tax department computers were stolen containing confidential personal information on more than 120,000 Canadians.
57. More than $7 billion stashed in Foundations by Finance Minister Paul Martin with little or no accountability
58. Dhaliwal overseing Richmond-airport-Vancouver transit line while being owner of the airport limousine service
59. Tom Rosser, former Dhaliwal advisor lobbying Natural Resources department and minister on environmental issues only months after leaving government.
60. $5.3 million GG northern travel
61. GG budget doubles in 5 years
62. Robert Thibault giving a grant as ACOA minister to a wharf and boatyard where his brother-in-law has a monopoly.
63. Royal LePage contract, which the government was forced to cancel in the wake of serious concerns being raised.
64. Shutting down the Somalia Inquiry
65. Home heating rebate, which was sent to prisoners and deceased.
66. Martin firing Bernard Dussault, Chief Actuary of CPP
67. Ethel Blondin-Andrew buys fur coat on government credit card
68. Chrétiens imaginary homeless friend.
69. Liberal MP Rick Lalibertes extensive travel budget
70. Liberal Senator Thompson living in Mexico
71. Vendetta against former BDC President François Beaudoin
72. The flag give-away  which estimates suggest might now have cost $45 million instead of the promised $6 million, and reportedly involved fake invoices.
73. Gaglianos two week trip, at taxpayers expense, for a two day event with the head of the Royal Canadian Mint and Maurizio Caruso.
74. Secretary of State for multiculturalism and status of women Sheila Finestone using government car (which junior ministers are only allowed to use for government business) to drive home to Montreal, which even Sheila Copps criticized. (Ottawa Citizen, May 22, 1994)
75. Liberal MP Jag Bhadurias hate mail to his former employers, wishing that they had been shot by killer Marc Lepine
76. Liberal MP Jag Bhaduria making false claims about his academic qualifications.
77. Paul Martin and Maria Minna attending fundraising dinner for group linked to Tamil Tigers in May 2000 (National Post, Sept. 8th, 2001).
78. David Anderson, as National Revenue Minister, suing the government for lost wages after being removed as IRB appointee by Conservative government seeking $454,000 from a deficit-ravaged federal treasury. (Vancouver Sun, July 24, 2004). Anderson eventually agreed to drop the suit.
79. David Anderson suggesting that the BC doesnt need extra House of Commons seats, because they wouldn't be worth much given the poor quality of most West Coast MPs. (Vancouver Sun, July 24, 2004)
80. A consultant on an executive interchange program persuaded Natural Resources to undertake a $700-million reorganization of its research facilities for which no business case had been made. The program was fast-tracked because he had developed a social relationship with the deputy minister. He was eventually charged with diverting $525,000 to a numbered company he controlled. (Globe and Mail, May 30, 2005)

And the list continues under Prime Minister Martin:

81. Raid on reporter Juliet ONeills home by RCMP
82. Permanent Resident Cards
83. Judy Sgro going on vacation as cards became mandatory and landed immigrants were left stranded
84. Minister Frullas renovations
85. Pay raises for chiefs-of-staff in ministers offices, while spending is frozen for public service.
86. The governments changing numbers on how much money has gone to CSL
87. Lobbyists in Paul Martins transition team being allowed to return to lobbying immediately, after being involved in process of picking new cabinet and senior staff.
88. Minister Comuzzis anti-Quebec comments
89. Martin government using closure after only six days in the House of Commons, followed by using time allocation in the Senate.
90. Problems with DNDs contracts with Compaq Computers that may have cost taxpayers up to $159 million for work not performed.
91. Martin using government jets to tour the country campaigning before election, spending up to $1 million for air travel alone.
92. Martins relationship with Earnscliffe
93. Questionable contracts to Earnscliffe
94. The appointment of former Liberal MLA Howard Sapers as the Correctional Investigator of Canada
95. Pierre Pettigrews flip flopping on health care
96. David Dingwalls expenses as head of Royal Canadian Mint
97. Liberals planning to give David Dingwall a severance package after he resigned
98. The secret National Unity Fund reserve
99. Calling an early election after earlier promising first to get to the bottom of the sponsorship scandal
100. Martin suggesting changes to legislation and introducing bill that benefited CSL, despite concerns from his own Deputy Minister that he was in a conflict-of-interest (Ottawa Citizen, May 26, 2004)
101. $99 million Public Works contract that went to company overseen by Liberal fundraiser and future Senator Paul Massicotte (Montreal Gazette, June 26, 2004)
102. Parliamentary Secretary Dan McTeagues 3-person, $224 trip to a Pizzeria
103. Immigration Minister Judy Sgros staff being allowed to stay on extended travel benefits, letting them bill taxpayers for thousands of dollars in hotel rooms and meals, because they didnt want to move from Toronto to Ottawa until after the election.
104. Correctional Service of Canada Commissioner Lucie McClungs travel expenses
105. Contracting irregularities on more than two dozen projects at DND worth tens of millions of dollars, showing over-billing, profit excesses, unauthorized additional work, lack of accounting records, spiralling cost overruns, etc. (Globe and Mail, July 14, 2004).
106. ACOA Minister Joe McGuire canceling ACOA loan and grant to ABL Industries Inc. because it would compete with company in his riding. (Fredericton Daily Gleaner, July 17, 2004).
107. Andy Mitchells chief of staffs $22,000 in expenses to commute to Ottawa (Toronto Star, August 2, 2004).
108. André Ouellets travel and hospitality expenses at Canada Post.
109. Government delaying release of audit on Ouellet until after the election (Globe and Mail, July 31, 2004).
110. Martins principle secretary Francis Foxs sister getting untendered contracts (The Province, July 27, 2004).
111. Continuing problems in advertising files at Public Works (Ottawa Sun, July 26, 2004).
112. A Liberal Party of Canada fundraising letter signed by Paul Martin, asking potential contributors to offer $7,000, $7,100 or $7,200 in contributions  far in excess of donation limits passed by the very same Liberal government
113. Liberal Senator Raymond Lavigne violating municipal bylaws. Municipality pursuing legal action against him. (Ottawa Citizen, August 19, 2004).
114. Spa Days for inmates approved by the Correctional Service of Canada, which on Aug. 21 invited inmates at the Grand Valley Institution for Women in Kitchener, Ont., to dabble with manicures, pedicures and aromatherapy, not to mention cups of tea served in fine china, all accompanied by a harp serenade. (National Post, September 9, 2004).
115. Five employees in the ''overwhelmed'' immigration section of Canada's embassy in Iran have been fired over the past year after they each were caught breaching federal ethics rules (National Post, September 13, 2004).
116. Questionable contracts and spending from the Canada Investment and Savings group set up by Martin in 1996 (Globe and Mail, September 13, 2004)
117. Questionable contracting practices at Canada Information Office (The Hill Times, September 13, 2004).
118. A top Canadian diplomat based in China has resigned amid reports he is being investigated for allegedly taking bribes to help Chinese nationals enter Canada illegally. (Vancouver Sun, September 22, 2004).
119. Abuse of government credit cards by staff at Fisheries Department (CP Wire, September 24, 2004).
120. Canadas questionable hiring of the niece of Syria's foreign affairs minister to work at the embassy in Damascus (Globe and Mail, October 5, 2004)
121. Hélène Scherrer using Challenger to fly to Banff during election to give partisan speech
122. Abuse of Challengers by Paul Martin and various ministers (eg. Andy Mitchell, Claudette Bradshaw)
123. Abuse of Challenger jets for political business instead of government business (Le Devoir, October 4, 2005)
124. Paul Martin taking Challenger jets to Liberal fundraisers
125. Challenger food bill of $508 per flight
126. Expenses during election filed by aide to Ralph Goodale
127. Questionable expenses during election filed by aides to Judy Sgro
128. Ongoing problems and safety concerns with the submarine program
129. Various federal departments reported in excess of $1.1 million in theft of computers in 2003, but the information is potentially more valuable than the hardware (Vancouver Sun, October 14, 2004).
130. According to the latest public-accounts-of-Canada reports for the period March 2004 and March 2005, over 700 laptops, desktops and central processing units went missing from 35 federal government agencies -- worth $6 million. (The Province, October 19, 2005)
131. Federal government has lost track of $587 million a year in EI overpayments and underpayments at the Department of Human Resources. (Ottawa Citizen, October 12, 2004). However, the government defends itself by stating that in fact it has only lost track of $25 million a year and collects the other overpayments. (Ottawa Citizen, October 13, 2004)
132. $133,000 grant to a Toronto film company that used classified ads to search for the "perfect" penis. (National Post, October 14, 2004).
133. Man convicted of fraud against government hired to teach ethics course to public servants (National Post, October 20, 2004).
134. Public Works selling confiscated grow-op equipment to drug traffickers. (National Post, October 21, 2004).
135. Pressure by Liberal MPs and ministers on ACOA to make funding decisions based on politics (New Brunswick Telegraph Journal, October 25, 2004).
136. Paul Martins Director of Communications Scott Reid insulting Premier of Newfoundland and Labrador (Toronto Star, October 28, 2004)
137. The Martin government spent $127,223 on a poll last February testing ways to diffuse negative reaction to the bombshell auditor-general's report -- which included the finding the Liberals ignored their own rules prohibiting the use of tax dollars on partisan polls (Vancouver Sun, November 8, 2004).
138. Judy Sgros campaign volunteer (a stripper) getting ministerial permit
139. Sgros senior policy advisor going to strip club to meet with owner to discuss bringing more strippers into Canada. (National Post, November 25, 2004). Subsequent revelations indicate that he went to at least one other strip club to conduct similar meetings (Toronto Sun, December 7, 2004)
140. Sgro giving out details of private immigration files, violating Privacy Act
141. Allegations that Sgro broke the elections law in failing to properly identify the source of a campaign contribution. (Toronto Star, December 8, 2004).
142. Revelations that the program to bring in foreign exotic dancers was created under pressure from organized crime (National Post, December 18, 2004)
143. Irwin Cotler appointing his former chief-of-staff to federal court (National Post, November 23, 2004).
144. Heritage Minister Liza Frulla giving grant to magazine that put her on the cover and made her honourary president (Ottawa Citizen, November 25, 2004)
145. Despite promising an end to cronyism and patronage, Martin appointing Liberal MP John Harvard as Lt-Governor of Manitoba, in order to get him to step aside for star candidate Glen Murray.
146. Despite promising an end to cronyism and patronage, Martin appointing Liberal MP Yvon Charbonneau to UNESCO, in order to get him to step aside for Martin crony Pablo Rodriguez.
147. Despite promising an end to cronyism and patronage, Martin appointing former Liberal MP Karen Kraft-Sloan as Ambassador for the Environment. (Department of Foreign Affairs Press Release, February 16, 2005).
148. Despite promising an end to cronyism and patronage, Martin appointing defeated Liberal candidate Dave Haggard as the chair of a newly created Advisory Committee on Apprenticeship. (OIC 2005-0001)
149. Despite promising an end to cronyism and patronage, Martin appointed his friend Dennis Dawson to the Senate
150. Despite promising an end to cronyism and patronage, Martin appointed his former Principal Secretary Francis Fox to the Senate
151. Despite promising an end to cronyism and patronage, Martin appointed disgraced former cabinet minister Art Eggleton to the Senate
152. Martin and his wife complaining about having to live in 24 Sussex (Edmonton Journal, November 17, 2004)
153. Millennium Bureau spending done with same lack of controls and oversight of sponsorship program
154. The RCMP has charged a senior Immigration Canada manager and four accomplices in an alleged bribes-for-status scheme in which Arab immigrants paid up to $25,000 to have their claims fast-tracked and approved (National Post, December 17, 2004)
155. Making widows of RCMP officers killed in the line of duty pay for their husbands funerals (Under pressure from the Conservative Party, the government reversed this policy)
156. Martin patronage-appointee Jim Walsh breaking ethics guidelines and attending Liberal Christmas Party (St. Johns Telegram, January 20, 2005).
157. Port authority losing more than $60,000 in public funds on the stock market. When Central Cape Breton Community Ventures took over the port in Iona in 2000, the private agency deposited only $5,000 of the $245,000 it received from Transport Canada into a designated bank account. The federal funding was meant to cover the port's maintenance, insurance and professional services costs (Chronicle-Herald, January 31, 2005).
158. Canadian flag lapel pins being made in China. Only under pressure, Scott Brison flip flops and agrees to have them made in Canada again.
159. Questionable dealings around the privatization of the Digby Wharf, which even Liberal MP Robert Thibault wants the RCMP to investigate (Chronicle-Herald, February 10, 2005).
160. Adrienne Clarkson spending $17,500 to evaluate cleaning at Rideau Hall (Ottawa Sun, February 19, 2005)
161. Martin patronage appointee Glen Murray breaking ethics guidelines and attending Liberal Convention as delegate
162. Martin ignoring parliamentary committee and appointing Glen Murray as chair of the National Round Table on the Environment and the Economy
163. Marlene Jennings, the Parliamentary Secretary for Canada-U.S. relations, making anti-American remarks
164. Government knowing about details of torture and murder of Zahra Kazemi back in November and still sending ambassador back to Iran
165. Government knowing about details of torture and murder of Zahra Kazemi back in November but doing nothing
166. Tens of thousands of dollars were spent on questionable acquisitions at CFB Borden (Ottawa Sun, April 18, 2005).
167. Joe Volpe keeping stripper visa program operating, despite having promised to shut it down (CTV.ca, March 5, 2005)
168. Jean Lapierre acting as lobbyist without registering
169. Joe Volpe trying to intimidating Sikh community
170. In the spring of 2003, the RCMP investigated allegations that Liberal MP Gurbax Malhi had requested favours and financial support for Paul Martin's 2003 leadership campaign in exchange for helping Indian nationals get these temporary resident permits (Globe and Mail, March 10, 2005).
171. Liberals spending $443,237 to change the name Passport Office to Passport Canada (Montreal Gazette, April 21, 2005).
172. Ken Drydens chief of staff charged with careless driving (Ottawa Citizen, March 22, 2005)
173. Liberals trying to buy off Conservative MPs with offers of patronage positions
174. Liberals handling of the submarine program
175. Public Service Integrity Officers travel expenses (Ottawa Sun, May 4, 2005)
176. Liberal Senator Michel Biron going to hearing to support killer Karla Homolka (CTV News, June 9, 2005)
177. Public Works contract watchdog Consulting and Audit Canada violating contracting rules (Toronto Star, July 4, 2005)
178. Technology Partnerships Canada rules being violated to pay lobbyists (Globe and Mail, June 24, 2005)
179. Former Indian and Northern Affairs Minister Robert Nault is working as a paid lobbyist for Nelson House First Nation in what some allege is an apparent violation of a federal code of conduct. Among the federal departments Nault is lobbying is the Indian and Northern Affairs department he headed until December 2003, according to a lobbying report Nault filed with the federal government. Nault registered as a lobbyist for Nelson House, now known as Nisichawayasihk Cree Nation, on July 18, 2005 -- one year and seven months after leaving his cabinet post. Under the Conflict of Interest and Post-Employment Code for Public Office Holders, Nault is barred from working for any entity with which his department had "direct and significant official dealings" for two years after leaving office. He is also barred for two years from lobbying his former department or any of his former cabinet colleagues (Winnipeg Free Press, September 14, 2005)
180. According to documents obtained by the Globe and Mail, Pierre Pettigrew billed Canadian taxpayers for $10,000 for trips for his driver in 2001 and 2002. Pettigrew took his driver to South America and Europe, even though the driver didnt do any driving on the trips. (Globe and Mail, September 14, 2005)
181. Joe Volpes questionable hospitality expenses (Globe and Mail, September 21, 2005)
182. According to media reports, Industry Canada has frozen federal financing for research projects by an Ontario biotechnology firm pending the outcome of an investigation into the company's agreement to pay $350,000 in lobbying success fees to former Liberal cabinet minister David Dingwall. Such contingency fee payments violate Technology Partnership Canada rules. (Globe and Mail, September 23, 2005)
183. Expenses of chairman of the Royal Canadian Mint Emmanuel Triassi, who also approved David Dingwalls expenses (Globe and Mail, October 4, 2005)
184. Last week, Public Works was also silent on details of another case involving forensic accounting. Government accounts published on Thursday showed a department employee had embezzled $3.45 million from Public Works office in Koblenz, Germany. Even though the employee was convicted and jailed in Germany, Public Works will not name him or give any details of the crime (Ottawa Citizen, October 4, 2005)
185. The federal government inadvertently revealed yesterday that it is conducting a large-scale forensic accounting probe into "possibly criminal matters" when it published details of a contract intended for a Quebec accounting firm. The notice awarding a $2-million contract for forensic accounting services was published on the government's tendering website, MERX. It gave notice that Consulting and Audit Canada was planning to award the sole-source contract to Leclerc Juricomptable, a Quebec City firm specializing in forensic work and litigation support. The contract award notice said the work had to be sole-sourced to Leclerc because it is "not in the public interest to jeopardize the current investment in the investigation or to significantly increase the risk to a successful completion of the investigation into possibly criminal matters." A spokesman for the Department of PublicWorks and Government Services said yesterday that the notice was published "prematurely" and would be withdrawn last night. He could not say, however, what is under investigation, but said the contract was not tied to another scandal that has kept Quebec forensic accountants busy over the past years. "It's not related to sponsorship or Gomery, that I can tell you," said spokesman Pierre Teotonio (Ottawa Citizen, October 4, 2005). It was subsequently revealed that the department involved was CIDA (CP Wire, October 4, 2005)
186. Questions about campaign funds from Raymond Chans campaign going to his companies (Vancouver Sun, October 7, 2005)
187. Questions about a possible conflict-of-interest between Chans activities as minister on behalf of possible business associates (Vancouver Sun, October 7, 2005)
188. Questions about the report that Chan filed with the Ethics Commissioner (Vancouver Sun, October 7, 2005)
189. Government giving out contract that specifies no paper trail to be left in government offices (Vancouver Province, October 11, 2005)
190. Questionable travel expenses at the Department of Fisheries and Oceans (CP, October 16, 2005)
191. Two employees at DFO fired for making fraudulent travel claims (CP, The Province, October 18, 2005).
192. Lobbyist registrar Michael Nelson has launched investigations of four people for eight possible breaches of the ethics guidelines for lobbyists, the first such investigations ever launched under the code. (Globe and Mail, October 18, 2005)
193. According to media reports, the federal government has terminated two contracts with a consulting firm that used to be run by Liberal MP David Smith and now run by his wife, following a forensic audit of the contracting practices at a federal agency (Globe and Mail, October 19, 2005)
194. ATI requests by prisoners for information on prison system and guards, when information is actually disclosed
195. Liberal candidate Richard Mahoney lobbying for satellite radio company for a month before registering (Ottawa Citizen, October 19, 2005)
196. Delays and ballooning costs mean a giant software project at National Defence will eclipse its original budget and won't meet its goals until 2011 -- if at all. An internal audit obtained by Canadian Press raises red flags about a new system designed to streamline computer tracking of military inventory and purchases. MASIS -- or Materiel Acquisition Support Information System -- started in 1997 as a $147-million undertaking. What began as a focused effort to cover a single equipment category in each of the navy, army and air force soon mushroomed. By 2003, Defence officials estimated MASIS would be in place by 2006 at a cost of $325 million, more than twice its forecast budget. A full introduction of the complex software has now been extended to 2011. The heavily censored May 2005 internal audit, released under the Access to Information Act, catalogues a litany of "revised planned milestones.'' "The prime contract has been amended six times, each time increasing amounts for professional service fees,'' it says. (CP, The Record, October 24, 2005)
197. Hospitality and travel expenses of executives at CMHC (Journal de Montréal, October 24, 2005)
198. Questions about Squamish land deal lease (The Province, October 26, 2005)
199. Liberals handling of tainted water at Kashechewan First Nation


----------



## Douger

Jroc said:


> I always have liked Harper. Why would Canadians get rid of him as he has helped to strenghten the Canadian Ecomony.. he's a clear thinker. Ropey didn't the liberals try to get rid of him a few years ago and the queen of England stepped in?


Harper is an IsNtReal worshiping, oil soaked, piece of shit, fucking Nazi.


----------



## Ropey

^^ Douger ^^

Coming from a hate troll, I will personally take your sniveling as a pleasure.

Thanks for showing me your impotence.



			
				tinydancer said:
			
		

> lol, let's blame disco and nehru jackets and dickies.



No. I blame the war and death I was involved in and it changed my Canadian liberal mindset.  Leaving Canada for the rest of the world can do that.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Were I a liberal, I am sure I could make a similar list.

There was a reason that the conservative party went down to 4 seats in one election


----------



## Ropey

Baruch Menachem said:


> Were I a liberal, I am sure I could make a similar list.
> 
> There was a reason that the conservative party went down to 4 seats in one election



Yes, when a leader is a lying thief who holds onto power and manipulates its effects by means that was distasteful to all Canadians, regardless of political affiliations the entire country WILL rise up and "Throw the Bums Out".

However, this tossing out was not because of party line.


----------



## Toro

Baruch Menachem said:


> Were I a liberal, I am sure I could make a similar list.
> 
> There was a reason that the conservative party went down to 4 seats in one election



Actually, it was two.

And a big reason was because of the fracturing of the conservative vote between the Progressive Conservative party and the western based Reform Party as western Canadian voters split away from the PC party, which was seen as pandering to Quebec.  The far more conservative Reform Party won 52 seats.  If you include the 20 or 30 seats where the vote was split between the Tories and Reform, allowing another party to win - usually the Liberals - the old Tory coalition would have won about 80 seats instead of two.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were I a liberal, I am sure I could make a similar list.
> 
> There was a reason that the conservative party went down to 4 seats in one election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was two.
> 
> And a big reason was because of the fracturing of the conservative vote between the Progressive Conservative party and the western based Reform Party as western Canadian voters split away from the PC party, which was seen as pandering to Quebec.  The far more conservative Reform Party won 52 seats.  If you include the 20 or 30 seats where the vote was split between the Tories and Reform, allowing another party to win - usually the Liberals - the old Tory coalition would have won about 80 seats instead of two.
Click to expand...


And more than one time we've (as Canadians) voted to "Throw the Bums Out" in force. Great force. America is far more generous to their politicians. 

We toss them out on their backsides and they don't get in for quite some time. Brian Mulroney is one good reason why Stephen Harper has never had a majority.

I believe he has a good chance this time. We've finally finished taking Brian Mulroney to court and subpoena to civil litigation with demands for returns since he perjured himself in court twice. 

And he had the gall to sue the Canadian government and win. Then was found to have perjured himself.  

Yes, Harper has indeed had a tough climb as well. For his first two elections the Liberals simply showed pictures of Harper and Mulroney shaking hands to end any chance of a majority. 

The Liberals need much more soul searching before they are given the keys to more than opposition. They are lucky to have that in my view.


----------



## tinydancer

Douger said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always have liked Harper. Why would Canadians get rid of him as he has helped to strenghten the Canadian Ecomony.. he's a clear thinker. Ropey didn't the liberals try to get rid of him a few years ago and the queen of England stepped in?
> 
> 
> 
> Harper is an IsNtReal worshiping, oil soaked, piece of shit, fucking Nazi.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W847iqudLM&feature=related]YouTube - Birds and Canada&#39;s Tar Sands: Why America&#39;s Number 1 Source of Oil is Removing Millions of Birds[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UlTUVcxFNk&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Cop Tells G20 Protester "This Is Ain&#39;t Canada Right Now"[/ame]
Click to expand...


*HOLY SHIT YOU REALLY ARE FROM QUEBEC*

Did you even read the email I sent you over jwil59's son? Or are you just one cruel son of a gun? You take a shot at a man right in introductions? How big an asswipe can one be?


----------



## tinydancer

Ropey said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were I a liberal, I am sure I could make a similar list.
> 
> There was a reason that the conservative party went down to 4 seats in one election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was two.
> 
> And a big reason was because of the fracturing of the conservative vote between the Progressive Conservative party and the western based Reform Party as western Canadian voters split away from the PC party, which was seen as pandering to Quebec.  The far more conservative Reform Party won 52 seats.  If you include the 20 or 30 seats where the vote was split between the Tories and Reform, allowing another party to win - usually the Liberals - the old Tory coalition would have won about 80 seats instead of two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And more than one time we've (as Canadians) voted to "Throw the Bums Out" in force. Great force. America is far more generous to their politicians.
> 
> We toss them out on their backsides and they don't get in for quite some time. Brian Mulroney is one good reason why Stephen Harper has never had a majority.
> 
> I believe he has a good chance this time. We've finally finished taking Brian Mulroney to court and subpoena to civil litigation with demands for returns since he perjured himself in court twice.
> 
> And he had the gall to sue the Canadian government and win. Then was found to have perjured himself.
> 
> Yes, Harper has indeed had a tough climb as well. For his first two elections the Liberals simply showed pictures of Harper and Mulroney shaking hands to end any chance of a majority.
> 
> The Liberals need much more soul searching before they are given the keys to more than opposition. They are lucky to have that in my view.
Click to expand...


You have to really learn the game.

I've had someone yanking my chain for years. She claims to be conservative.  She has a message board that claims to be that.

But if you check it out, all she does, and all she ever does is trash Harper.

I'm sick of this.

And I'm not going to play nice in the sandbox anymore.  And I have the ability to go coast to coast.

AND I have dirt on a whole lotta libbies.


----------



## Toro

In the 1980s, we used to say "Let the Eastern bastards freeze in the dark."

But since we have Eastern allies, now its better to say "Let the environmentalist bastards freeze in the dark."

In the tar sands, take every last drop out and sell it for as much as you can.  And if some namby-pamby eastern liberal wants to stop us "The Republic of Western Canada" has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Ropey

"AND I have dirt on a whole lotta libbies."

Don't forget to your meds if you take this trip.


----------



## Toro

That's about right.






Canada Votes 2011 - CBC News


Here is a site on Canadian election polls.

ThreeHundredEight.com


----------



## Ropey

^^ I didn't like the poll.  I refuse to show my response from the poll on the grounds that I find myself far more Liberal than I had thought.

Maybe I just think I'm a conservative?  Well, the Canadian economy has weathered the storm and Harper is an economist. 

So, I won't let the poll results bother me. I'll still vote Harper.


----------



## Ropey

Jos said:


> Good, now Canadians can vote for someone who puts Canada first



And they did. A Conservative Majority.


----------

